# List of radios, roms, etc



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

Can somebody please generate a list of what is what so I quit getting confused? Specifically for the Fascinate. By this I mean ED05 = Froyo, EI20 = Gingerbread, EC09 = Radio (before or after EH09 and which is the card killer). I think it would be nice to have this in one place since so many are similar, and I don't know them all.

Edit:

What I have so far:

*ROMS*
ED05= Froyo
EH09= GB 2.3.4
EI20= GB 2.3.5
EH03= GB 2.3.5 Latest

*Radios*
EC09= Kills SD Cards
EH09= Latest

Please correct me if I am wrong on any of this.


----------



## dablitzkrieg (Aug 2, 2011)

awedel said:


> Can somebody please generate a list of what is what so I quit getting confused? Specifically for the Fascinate. By this I mean ED05 = Froyo, EI20 = Gingerbread, EC09 = Radio (before or after EH09 and which is the card killer). I think it would be nice to have this in one place since so many are similar, and I don't know them all.


Great idea. Let me know when you're done with it.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

I listed my knowledge of the subject. This is for people smarter than me. I know just enough to really mess up my phone!


----------



## snell (Dec 22, 2011)

im not very familiar myself, but i believe eh09 is for the mesmerize. before that the mez had ee19.

the older radio for the fascinate is the eh03, which im currently running on my mes. =)


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

The radio shouldn't kill your SD. I know people were having issue with EC09 rom and roms based on it though.
EH09 and EI20 are not for the fascinate


----------



## gt43aw (Jan 4, 2012)

http://wiki.rootedwi...msung_Fascinate

it doesn't list the glitch kernels yet


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

gt43aw said:


> http://wiki.rootedwi...msung_Fascinate
> 
> it doesn't list the glitch kernels yet


Was just about to post that link, you beat me to it
Glitch v13 is but V14 isnt


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

awedel said:


> Can somebody please generate a list of what is what so I quit getting confused? Specifically for the Fascinate. By this I mean ED05 = Froyo, EI20 = Gingerbread, EC09 = Radio (before or after EH09 and which is the card killer). I think it would be nice to have this in one place since so many are similar, and I don't know them all.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


The radio never killed any sd cards...it was the ec09 leak stock rom package.


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

gt43aw said:


> http://wiki.rootedwi...msung_Fascinate
> 
> it doesn't list the glitch kernels yet


This is EXACTLY what I wanted to generate. I looked but couldn't find this. Thanks for bringing it to the forefront. There are a few other kernels that are not listed besides Glitch. Leankernel comes to mind.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5726-kernelgbtweh09ei20voodoo-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-v220-1112/


----------



## gt43aw (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm almost positive anyone can contribute to that page. just hit the "edit" button on the side.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah it should be editable for anybody who wants to update it

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------

